# Do you think your a good person to date 2



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

The continuation of the first one! Enjoy!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Hell yeah! I'm fucking amazing!

I'm nice and witty and smart and charming and sweet and romantic and cuddly and entertaining and cool and interesting.

I don't see why everyone isn't throwing themselves at me.

Oh well. More me for meeee.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

yes and no.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know. I have a history of fairly short relationships, so my dates are always the more awkward, first ones. I'm definitely terrible at finding dates though, haha.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad I could accommodate the needs of my fellow furries with a second version of this thread. And Bozzles, all things take time. Don't worry. Ask around and maybe you can get an internet date or something.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

yes and i also physically find myself attractive


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes and i also physically find myself attractive



So if you where given the chance you'd screw yourself?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> So if you where given the chance you'd screw yourself?



That would be weird but I don't think it's impossible.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> maybe you can get an internet date or something.


Hahaha no.

Also you people are too modest. I'd date all of you. AT THE SAME TIME, even.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> So if you where given the chance you'd screw yourself?


without a moments hesitation ^^


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I'm a rubbish date because I'm too shy, but not so bad once in a relationship.



bozzles said:


> Hahaha no.
> 
> Also you people are too modest. I'd date all of you. AT THE SAME TIME, even.




*wink wink* come here you!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> without a moments hesitation ^^



disturbing but I'd probably screw myself to, to bad I'll never have to make that decision.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> disturbing but I'd probably screw myself to, to bad I'll never have to make that decision.


the famous question: if you could clone your slef, would you have sex with your clone: of course you would, dosnt make you gay if you did


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the famous question: if you could clone your slef, would you have sex with your clone: of course you would, dosnt make you gay if you did



I would, but I'd have to put a paper bag over my clone's head first.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the famous question: if you could clone your self, would you have sex with your clone: of course you would, doesn't make you gay if you did



The key word there is could, It'll never happen in our lifetime.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the famous question: if you could clone your slef, would you have sex with your clone: of course you would, dosnt make you gay if you did



Quite possibly. The thing that would make it perfect is the fact that you are the only one who truly knows what you want when you want it. Therefore  sex with ones self would be one of the most recommendable events in ones lifetime. You might even get addicted to yourself!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Quite possibly. The thing that would make it perfect is the fact that you are the only one who truly knows what you want when you want it. Therefore  sex with ones self would be one of the most recommendable events in ones lifetime. You might even get addicted to yourself!



I don't know about you but I'd drive myself insane and end up killing me...my clone that is.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I don't know about you but I'd drive myself insane and end up killing me...my clone that is.



Why? What's so bad about having the perfect partner?


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Why? What's so bad about having the perfect partner?


^this


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Let's all turn this thread into a mindless wall of spam about sex! Or not...


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 30, 2008)

No.
Grossness.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Why? What's so bad about having the perfect partner?



What if you're a really shitty partner, then dating yourself would suck :V ?


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What if you're a really shitty partner, then dating yourself would suck :V ?


no because it would be a double negative


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a good listener.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

I have emotional problems and a total lack of motivation, those are things  people like in a partner right?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I have emotional problems and a total lack of motivation, those are things  people like in a partner right?



Sexeh *licks lips*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Pardon?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pardon?



You know you want me Ren, I've been wearing the same cloths for three days straight  because that's how long it's been since I went outside, I'm just that awesome :V .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, okay. I've wearing the same clothes for 3 days straight because that's when you last tied me to the bed. I'm still here you know!


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh, okay. I've wearing the same clothes for 3 days straight because that's when you last tied me to the bed. I'm still here you know!



Ya I'd untie you but my emotional problems keep stopping me, now if you don't mind I'm going to eat a whole box of cookies in the shower and then smash all the mirrors in my house because I can't stand to look at myself anymore  .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you take the gag off at least? I'm thirsty.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Can you take the gag off at least? I'm thirsty.



Thirsty you say, ya we can take care of that >:] .

But first I need to go to bed for 12 hours or so.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

*whimper* I'm useless


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *whimper* I'm useless



Now that's just not true  , allow me to console you with burning hot candle  wax...

once I can muster the will to get out of bed and face another day   .


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Can you take the gag off at least? I'm thirsty.



Thirsty for what? I may be able to help you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually come to think of it I'm just going to get totally shitfaced  .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Now that's just not true  , allow me to console you with burning hot candle  wax...



*whimpergroanstrugglewhimper*


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

"Passed out"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Shit, and he just put the anti-breathing gag on!


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Shit, and he just put the anti-breathing gag on!



A date with me is always an adventure  .


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Shit, and he just put the anti-breathing gag on!



Bye bye Ren. It was nice knowing you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

*quiet moans as Ren-Raku slips into unconsciousness*


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

DONT WORRY I WILL SAVE YOU!

or will i?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *quiet moans as Ren-Raku slips into unconsciousness*



Dammit fine :[ . "rescues"


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

*uses Ren-Raku's unconscious body to please himself sexually*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

*gasps* Now can I have something to drink? Anything!


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *gasps* Now can I have something to drink? Anything!



You just did


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *gasps* Now can I have something to drink? Anything!



Seeing as I'm out of booze now, if you bring me more we can split it :] .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> You just did



Oh God...I'd brush my teeth to take the taste of penis away, but I'm still tied to the bed...will you do it for me?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh God...I'd brush my teeth to take the taste of penis away, but I'm still tied to the bed...will you do it for me?



What, you don't like it?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

'Course I do, but I can't kiss with this breath :3


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Well as long as it's fresh penis breath I'd happily kiss you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as White's done with me, I'd do anything you say x3


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

That's sweet <3. But I see him lurking in the thread, and I have to go to bed. So I'll just ask whitenoise not to break you and I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww, okay  Why not clamber over me in my bed? Whitenoise doesn't have to know :3


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

ok. *begins to clamber over you, but falls asleep half way while giving you a goodnight hug*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I could sleep in your arms until the sun turned supernova :3


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

D'awwww how sweet <3. Well goodnight FA


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

G'night Snowy <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Well great, now who's going to go on a beer run :[ ?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm no fan of beer. Gimme Baileys any day x


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm no fan of beer. Gimme Baileys any day x



I don't care what it is as long is it gets me suitably trashed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

1 bottle of absenth coming up...*hands alcoholic beverage to Whitenoise* Quite how I did that still tied to the bed is beyond me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 1 bottle of absenth coming up...*hands alcoholic beverage to Whitenoise* Quite how I did that still tied to the bed is beyond me.



 You're telekinetic, like Jean Grey  . That reminds me, I'm gonna need you to squeeze into this female x-man costume real quick.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay, telekinetic abilities ftw. But that makes bondage no fun...Oh, and you're a lady? That's news to me hehe. But then again I've only been here a week. I know, I post far too much.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yay, telekinetic abilities ftw. But that makes bondage no fun...Oh, and you're a lady? That's news to me hehe. But then again I've only been here a week. I know, I post far too much.



No I'm a dude, and you're my new girlfriend just as soon as I can find where I  put that Jean Grey wig. Also you can only use your telekinesis to provide me  with alcoholic beverages and role me on to my side when I black out so I don't  pull a Hendrix and choke to death on my own vomit.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesomeness, never tried cross dressing before :3 And if you need drink, don't hesitate to ask. You gonna ungag me so we can kiss soon?


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to think so

I am very much into spoiling my partner, lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Tigre said:


> I would like to think so
> 
> I am very much into spoiling my partner, lol



Whut? Me and White were having a "Moment" don't you know? X3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's impossible to kiss me, what with the beak and all. Also you might get avian flu  .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Flu you say? I'd take the risk for just 1...sweet...kiss...


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whut? Me and White were having a "Moment" don't you know? X3



My apologies


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww don't frown, it makes me feel guilty  Chin up!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

To answer the title: No, im not.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> To answer the title: No, im not.



You're just a little overprotective n_n Loosen up a bit! You can be so much fun!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> You're just a little overprotective n_n Loosen up a bit! You can be so much fun!


I cant, it doesnt mean I havent tried.


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Aww don't frown, it makes me feel guilty  Chin up!



hehe, its quite alright


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant, it doesnt mean I havent tried.



:/

You seem to be able to... I've seen you loose. At least on L4D... unless you were faking it...


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm no fan of beer. Gimme Baileys any day x



Same here, I could go for some good wine right about now. And what'd I miss? Ren, are you cheating on me?! Just kidding, but you didn't wait for me!:cry:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> :/
> 
> You seem to be able to... I've seen you loose. At least on L4D... unless you were faking it...


I dont fake anything. But an online game is much different than real life.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 30, 2008)

I dunno. I hope so! But I can't say for myself. I'll leave that for Psudowolf to decide ^_^


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I seriously need to get a date.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

Me too.

*single for the first time in five years.  feels really weird.  twitch.*  ><


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Me too.
> 
> *single for the first time in five years.  feels really weird.  twitch.*  ><



*Has never been not single*


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Me too.
> 
> *single for the first time in five years. feels really weird. twitch.* ><


 Aw... *pats on back and hugs*
You'll find someone to be with soon. Someone as cool and awesome as you won't have any trouble.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Same here, I could go for some good wine right about now. And what'd I miss? Ren, are you cheating on me?! Just kidding, but you didn't wait for me!:cry:



Ooh err...This might take some explaining...But since I'm not going anywhere as I'm restrained...I'm not cheating on you, we're not dating...Yet :3 Help persuede Whitenoise to untie me now please


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe but I don't express my feelings so you'd have to guess what I'm thinking all the time lol


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I dunno. I hope so! But I can't say for myself. I'll leave that for Psudowolf to decide ^_^


Hmmm....I'll have to see. ^-^
Anyway, in keeping with the topic. I do believe I am a good person to date.*gets evil glare from Hydramon* But I am already taken.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 1, 2008)

In one word: No



Actually yes actually no actually yes.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm hyperactive and um... "very excitable". If you can look past that, then I'm a great date. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I'm hyperactive and um... "*very excitable*". If you can look past that, then I'm a great date. :3


That's always a plus.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That's always a plus.




Not when you keep in mind I have unexhaustible stamina.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Not when you keep in mind I have unexhaustible stamina.


Wait, un- or in-? That would still be a good thing


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Wait, un- or in-? That would still be a good thing




Whichever implies I'm really hard to exhaust. :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Whichever implies I'm really hard to exhaust. :|


Thats good, im energetic when I want to be. Otherwise im usually mellow and calm. Sometimes I build up too much energy and I end up running around chasing my cat.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats good, im energetic when I want to be. Otherwise im usually mellow and calm. Sometimes I build up too much energy and I end up running around chasing my cat.



I do that with my ferret. That, and steal his play-socks.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Ooh err...This might take some explaining...But since I'm not going anywhere as I'm restrained...I'm not cheating on you, we're not dating...Yet :3 Help persuede Whitenoise to untie me now please



Ok! Whitenoise! Release! Untie him would you? So we can finally get to business?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

He's nowhere to be seen


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He's nowhere to be seen



Ah, but I am here so I will untie you so you can tie me up and have Your way with someone finally! Have at it!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

I see you there. Cheating on me in another thread


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

As mentioned in the other thread, I've dated myself. I'm a great date.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Ah, but I am here so I will untie you so you can tie me up and have Your way with someone finally! Have at it!


 

Whoop, freedom at last! *ties Foxx in a hogtie*  Now who's boss?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> As mentioned in the other thread, I've dated myself. I'm a great date.


 

Is that as in portable handheld sex?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a lost person... find me and claim me as your prize... x3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm a lost person... find me and claim me as your prize... x3


 

*looks in cookie jar* Nope, not there! Now let me get on with my cyber-smexyness with foxx :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm a lost person... find me and claim me as your prize... x3



MINE!

*bundles you into a sack and carries you off into the sunset*


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> MINE!
> 
> *bundles you into a sack and carries you off into the sunset*



*struggles in the sack*

Mpgh!!


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> MINE!
> 
> *bundles you into a sack and carries you off into the sunset*


 Remember to yell "Suprise!!!" So that it's suprise-sex, not rape.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> MINE!
> 
> *bundles you into a sack and carries you off into the sunset*


 

Am I not good enough for you? Not good enough to even try and steal from FoxxLegend? :<


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Am I not good enough for you? Not good enough to even try and steal from FoxxLegend? :<



aww I feel bad now. I didn't want to interrupt your playtime that's all.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm a lost person... find me and claim me as your prize... x3


There you are!

*Puts in a cage*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

He's not going anywhere, and I'm single...so... :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

My goodness... so many pheromones going around this thread... @_@

I'll hide in a corner...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

*hides in corner with Kitten.*  o__o;


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *hides in corner with Kitten.*  o__o;



*Covers us with blanket and looks around slyly*

They shall never find us under here... we are invisible! :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Sits and watches* Dance puppets, dance.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

*ties Kitten and Nylak together in an inescapable hogtie, exposing access to all areas*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

AUGH WTF. D:  *gnashes teeth*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *ties Kitten and Nylak together in an inescapable hogtie, exposing access to all areas*


*Points at Ren-Raku* RAPE RAPE RAPE!!!


----------



## Lukar (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Points at Ren-Raku* RAPE RAPE RAPE!!!



*Watches from the sidelines while eating popcorn* This is entertaining. =3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> AUGH WTF. D:  *gnashes teeth*



Mwuhahaa! That's not gonna help! You are at my mercy, and if you can untie yourself, I'll be at yours...But I doubt you can! :3



Silibus said:


> *Points at Ren-Raku* RAPE RAPE RAPE!!!



*ahem* SURPRISE! Now what're you gonna do?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *ahem* SURPRISE! Now what're you gonna do?


Uh... watch, take pictures, film it, post it everywhere.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Uh... watch, take pictures, film it, post it everywhere.



Good minds think alike...except you'd be filming what I'm doing to these innocent young beings.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Good minds think alike...except you'd be filming what I'm doing to these innocent young beings.


No, I'd only film if they signed the consent forms. If they didnt I'd stop you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's just say for argument's sake that they gave verbal consent...holy shit, where'd Nylak go?!? Does this mean I'm now at her mercy? *cowers* :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

I snuck out.  OH NO.  WHERE IS SHE.  SHE COULD BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU.  QUIVER IN TERROR FOOLISH MORTALS.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Crap, not only does the have the right and means to anything she wants to me, when she isn't I'll be living in constant terror! I wish I'd tied those knots properly! :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

To reanswer the title's question: No. I'm just going to be alone and help others achieve happiness.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> To reanswer the title's question: No. I'm just going to be alone and help others achieve happiness.


 
Stop being such a negative nancy.

I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Stop being such a negative nancy.
> 
> I can't believe I just said that.


you're such a fag!... if you were a guy I mean

seriously, I still don't know if I would be good or not


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> seriously, I still don't know if I would be good or not


You would, you are smart, interesting, attractive, and caring.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You would, you are smart, interesting, attractive, and caring.


alot of people can disagree with all of those you know... alot of people DO disagree with that. :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> alot of people can disagree with all of those you know... alot of people DO disagree with that. :|


Then they do not know you.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're such a fag!... if you were a guy I mean
> 
> seriously, I still don't know if I would be good or not


You'd be grrreat!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You'd be grrreat!


oh you *limpwrist* yea... see, that doesn't sound right bozzles T.T


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're such a fag!... if you were a guy I mean
> 
> seriously, I still don't know if I would be good or not



Neko, you are a fun person who is funny (Even if you don't mean to be), caring, attractive, and you have a craving for knowledge that is very rare in the world we live in now.

You would be fine n_n Trust me on that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Neko, you are a fun person who is funny (Even if you don't mean to be), caring, attractive, and you have a craving for knowledge that is very rare in the world we live in now.
> 
> You would be fine n_n Trust me on that.


only knowledge that involves.... NOT earth xD

otherwise thnx ^_^


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> only knowledge that involves.... NOT earth xD
> 
> otherwise thnx ^_^



Just stating the obvious :]

And I'm sure I could intrigue you on other topics n_n


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> only knowledge that involves.... NOT earth xD
> 
> otherwise thnx ^_^


You're a wonderful person Neko, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. 
Im going now, to anyone that cares: Goodnight and take care.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You're a wonderful person Neko, dont let anyone tell you otherwise.
> Im going now, to anyone that cares: Goodnight and take care.


 
You should take your own advice.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You're a wonderful person Neko, dont let anyone tell you otherwise.
> Im going now, to anyone that cares: Goodnight and take care.


too...much...flattery .___. it hurts my cheecks. it makes me blush too hard xD

now take what you said, and make it about yourself


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

I quite honestly think that I'm a fun person to date... but because I'm so shy, things can progress slowly romantically... and I've lost so many people because of that T-T


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, guys. Tell me nice things now.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You should take your own advice.



You really should Silibus...



bozzles said:


> Hey, guys. Tell me nice things now.



You're cute :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Hey, guys. Tell me nice things now.


you're adopted, and your parents don't love you....

oh, I mean, you're cute =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You should take your own advice.





KittenAdmin said:


> You really should Silibus...


I cant, I have my reasons.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> You're cute :3



Hm? In what sense?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant, I have my reasons.



*sighs and shakes his head*



bozzles said:


> Hm? In what sense?



As in, I wouldn't mind hanging out with you, or snuggling up and watching a movie... x3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant, I have my reasons.



Oh, you silly silly... bus.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> As in, I wouldn't mind hanging out with you, or snuggling up and watching a movie... x3



Awwww... Right back atcha'.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Oh, you silly silly... bus.


you bastard bitch! I use that... ME!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you bastard bitch! I use that... ME!



Oh, well then I take it back. Silibus, you're not a silly bus.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Lolwut? I'm a bit lost.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

DO YOU SEE IT NOW ADMIN!? THIS, THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE AWAY THE OFF TOPIC GAMES!!!1!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Lolwut? I'm a bit lost.



Silibus = sili bus = silly bus.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Bide your time.  Biiiide.  They'll be back.  And when they are, we'll be ready.  *taps fingers together sinisterly*  >3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got about ten pictures for the new mugshots thread... >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I've got about ten pictures for the new mugshots thread... >.>


DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT! the mugshots thread MUST be revived!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT! the mugshots thread MUST be revived!


I have a few.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I have a few.


....yea... revive the mugshots thread >_> lol jk, REVIIIIIIVE!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a great picture of me holding a SpongeBob lamp I wanted to post.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I've have a great picture of me holding a SpongeBob lamp I wanted to post.


petition time...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're such a fag!... if you were a guy I mean
> 
> seriously, I still don't know if I would be good or not


 
Only 1 way to find out! Now date me  Jk, you're in America...I'm in UK. Long distance doesn't help anything. But yeah, as everyone's said, I'm sure you'd be fine. From your posts I've seen, you're everything that the others have said you are. Apart from a silly bus.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whoop, freedom at last! *ties Foxx in a hogtie*  Now who's boss?



You are! Oh yes! Harder! LoL


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> You are! Oh yes! Harder! LoL



*pulls on ropes, forces ball gag into mouth and encapsulates penis with hands* Try and ask for more now, huh?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

O.O k wheres that exit thread button again?


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

Just a quick reminder, role play is not allowed on the forums, so for the love of god don't do it.

Also, lol at the people saying they have so and so amount of pics for the mugshot thread, reminds me of how bad that thread really was.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *pulls on ropes, forces ball gag into mouth and encapsulates penis with hands* Try and ask for more now, huh?



Mmf! Mmmf!!

Translation: More, more!!! 

Lol, Ok Mr Fox, I think we have to stop now Ren but it was incredible while it lasted!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Mmf! Mmmf!!
> 
> Translation: More, more!!!
> 
> Lol, Ok Mr Fox, I think we have to stop now Ren but it was incredible while it lasted!


it was getting good aswell >.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Mmf! Mmmf!!
> 
> Translation: More, more!!!
> 
> Lol, Ok Mr Fox, I think we have to stop now Ren but it was incredible while it lasted!


 
Yeah add eachother on MSN or something for stuff like that.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah add eachother on MSN or something for stuff like that.



LoL, too bad I don't have msn or whatever. Why is it not accepted to role play if that's what we were doing? Why would it matter? As you can read, we had a faithful fan watching with interest. XD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Just a quick reminder, role play is not allowed on the forums, so for the love of god don't do it.
> 
> Also, lol at the people saying they have so and so amount of pics for the mugshot thread, reminds me of how bad that thread really was.



>.> Just because you're ugly and nobody exclaimed how hot you were doesn't mean you get to call the thread horrible.

Jk...

Not really... troll


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> LoL, too bad I don't have msn or whatever. Why is it not accepted to role play if that's what we were doing? Why would it matter? As you can read, we had a faithful fan watching with interest. XD


 Well, it's against the forum rules. If you have a problem, I suggest you take it up with the staff, such as Dragoneer. If you actually _do_, I wish you luck


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> it was getting good aswell >.>



Couldn't agree more  Damned rules 



Mr Fox said:


> Yeah add eachother on MSN or something for stuff like that.



I'm not on MSN, I'm posting on FAF from my phone :3



FoxxLegend said:


> LoL, too bad I don't have msn or whatever. Why is it not accepted to role play if that's what we were doing? Why would it matter? As you can read, we had a faithful fan watching with interest. XD



^^ What he said :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

No yiff in the forums, kthx... there are underage people who surf here >.>


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2008)

You're posting from a phone? :\ I'm so behind with technology.

*cranks up his laptop before moving onto the next thread*


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> You're posting from a phone? :\ I'm so behind with technology.
> 
> *cranks up his laptop before moving onto the next thread*



Hahaha....

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEPKShhshhhrrrrrbrrrrrrr *dial up noise*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Hahaha....
> 
> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEPKShhshhhrrrrrbrrrrrrr *dial up noise*


is that really what dialup sounds like? ahh its been so long, i might go and grab my modem just for old time sakes


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> is that really what dialup sounds like? ahh its been so long, i might go and grab my modem just for old time sakes



http://media.freesound.org/data/16/previews/16475__Jlew__Dialup_preview.mp3

There you go.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> http://media.freesound.org/data/16/previews/16475__Jlew__Dialup_preview.mp3
> 
> There you go.


oh my god you are a saint. i r rate mix this tonight


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> oh my god you are a saint. i r rate mix this tonight



:3 Your welcome! And what will you be doing to that noise? x3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2008)

Making porn of it.

Furries. It's what we do....


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Making porn of it.
> 
> Furries. It's what we do....



Wow... I would so not want to see dial up porn. I'm sure it would be slow.


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Wow... I would so not want to see dial up porn. I'm sure it would be slow.



Oh man you dont know what you're missing. First the wire 'head' gets stuck and locked into the phone.... but then it forces itself out and the camera goes over to your laptop and it sticks it to that too and....oh. Wait wait wait. ......oh this is awkward.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh man you dont know what you're missing. First the wire 'head' gets stuck and locked into the phone.... but then it forces itself out and the camera goes over to your laptop and it sticks it to that too and....oh. Wait wait wait. ......oh this is awkward.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


>


 I loled.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

From past relationships, I've never recived any negative remarks towards my behavior or personality. So I suppose so. I just know I wouldn't date myself because I like variety.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


>



Rofl!



SnowFox said:


> You're posting from a phone? :\ I'm so behind with technology.
> 
> *cranks up his laptop before moving onto the next thread*



Yes because I'm awesome. It's a Nokia N81-1 8GB.


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


>



Im sorry. Its the first thing that popped in my mind. I blame your wording! .O.;
Touche. btw.

Getting on topic then. I wouldnt know. I assume would =/ *shrug* You'd probably get something free. I'd say thats good.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Cup of tea anyone?


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Cup of tea anyone?


 If I can dip some bourbon in it.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm the worst date ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

What the hell is going on in here

Cut that shit out you're making a mess on the rug

On topic:  I am the greatest person to date.  I will put exactly as much into the date as my partner will, and then some.

So basically if you're actually interested in me I'll be interested in you.



Grimfang said:


> I don't know. I have a history of fairly short relationships, so my dates are always the more awkward, first ones. I'm definitely terrible at finding dates though, haha.



Science demands that I find out.

PS:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Custard creams only.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

I need a date. I don't know how to get one.

Teach me the ways of getting dates.


----------



## xiath (Dec 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> http://media.freesound.org/data/16/previews/16475__Jlew__Dialup_preview.mp3
> 
> There you go.




I have never paid attention to that sound..  It sounds like the computer is taking a crap... make that an explosive crap.

ok, on topic

I cant really say...  I guess I could be.  I am nice person who is normally quiet... but fill me with sugar and you have an insane person who will go an ranting about the evil flying monkey ninjas in public while being an insane hyper person...  if it was on a date I think I could hold it back though


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Asking people? Go on, ask someone.


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I need a date. I don't know how to get one.
> 
> Teach me the ways of getting dates.



Silver tongue that you arent afraid to use and money. 
...yeah.  Sounds right. Oh and you need a big-- *palmed*


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I need a date. I don't know how to get one.
> 
> Teach me the ways of getting dates.


Hookers.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Hookers.



But hookers are like _made_ of STDs.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> But hookers are like _made_ of STDs.


 That's why you burn them when you're done.

That makes it safe, right?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

bozzles said:


> But hookers are like _made_ of STDs.


 

Not to mention that if you date them, they have no trade :3


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 5, 2008)

Trade? Hookers are hookers. Pennyless filthy skanks. I think I came in a little late on this one. Does this reply help the conversation at all?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Bide your time. Biiiide. They'll be back. And when they are, we'll be ready. *taps fingers together sinisterly* >3



You know what you need, a sinister crow perched on your shoulder :3 .

Crap, this thread looks like fun, I wish I didn't have to go to work :[ .


----------



## MayDay (Dec 5, 2008)

I just noticed a trend in every single LONG thread. No matter what, the talk always turns sexual by the time the thread hits the fifth page....And I like it!^^




So..about hookers...*long pause ....ok I'm clueless on hookers, I'm outie


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> That's why you burn them when you're done.
> 
> That makes it safe, right?



If you jam your finger into a bowl of chocolate pudding and then throw the pudding into a fire, it doesn't make your finger any cleaner.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You know what you need, a sinister crow perched on your shoulder :3 .



I could use one of those. :3


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If you jam your finger into a bowl of chocolate pudding and then throw the pudding into a fire, it doesn't make your finger any cleaner.


 Nice use of metaphor


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Nice use of metaphor



Are you mocking its randomness?


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Are you mocking its randomness?


 No, I was actually being serious! (For once)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 6, 2008)

Ummm..., okay...  Yes, I still think I am a good person to date.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Are you mocking its randomness?



I would mock its randomness, but it actually makes sense.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

yes I am
I'm somehow obeying every word of my parents... :|


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm somehow obeying every word of my parents... :|



Lolwhut?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lolwhut?





> I'm yiffing my parents


sorry


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry


 

Oh what? Incest? Jeezus.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Wait, what happened to the first one? Somehow I refuse to believe it reached 1K....


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Wait, what happened to the first one? Somehow I refuse to believe it reached 1K....


 

It got locked because of RPing/


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Wait, what happened to the first one? Somehow I refuse to believe it reached 1K....



Also, threads auto-lock at 500 now.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, threads auto-lock at 500 now.



You're shitting me... Seriously?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You're shitting me... Seriously?


srsly


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

I must have missed the memo.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I must have missed the memo.



You must have.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You must have.



Aaaah, true, I recall this now. My bad.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Aaaah, true, I recall this now. My bad.


 Thats going to mean there going to be twice as many spam threads D:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Thats going to mean there going to be twice as many spam threads D:



Or made twice as often. Though the ones that should die, just will XD


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Or made twice as often. Though the ones that should die, just will XD


 yeah :S For the worse or for the best?

And I think I'm a good guy to date 8)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> yeah :S For the worse or for the best?
> 
> And I think I'm a horrible hermaphrodite to date 8)



Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Edited for accuracy.


 xD hahaha.    Thats not what you said when you DP me with Alex 

<3 love you david xD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> xD hahaha.    Thats not what you said when you DP me with Alex
> 
> <3 love you david xD



NOBODY TOLD ME OK HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW

Besides you were terrible and I hated it |:C

The only good part was that it was practically frotting with Alex.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> NOBODY TOLD ME OK HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW
> 
> Besides you were terrible and I hated it |:C
> 
> The only good part was that it was practically frotting with Alex.


 
You hate everything. even kittys D;


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> You hate everything. even kittys D;



Especially kitties >:C


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> You hate everything. even kittys D;



Every normal person hates kitties. Puppies are superior.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Especially kitties >:C


 *throws angry kitties at david* >


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

*Catches cat and glares at Zanzer* Meanie, why throw kitties? They're smarter than dogs and are more self sufficient. The reason cats don't do tricks or whatever is because their too proud to disgrace themselves by self humiliation.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Especially kitties >:C



:c

*sad*


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

IK, I like kitties too...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

How can anyone not like kitties


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Kittyies ;o *woofs*


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I could use one of those. :3



OK :] .







It's avatar size because traditionally when I try to draw something for someone  I get self conscious and give up before it's finished. This way I don't have  time :V .


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> *Catches cat and glares at Zanzer* Meanie, why throw kitties? They're smarter than dogs and are more self sufficient. The reason cats don't do tricks or whatever is because their too proud to disgrace themselves by self humiliation.



Because dogs are not emo. And they are willing to please their masters. I dislike cats aswell they sever no purpose.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> OK :] .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! I didn't know you drew stuff.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> That's awesome! I didn't know you drew stuff.



I agree. That is a decent piece of artwork.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

;ooo Nice picture.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> ;ooo Nice picture.



Thank you. My avatar or my sig? I have no claim to the sig, I just found it over the internet and resized it. The avatar however I drew myself!


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Usually...

Until I spot the House Of The Dead 2 cabinet sitting nicely in the corner of whatever bar I happen to be in and slowly slink away to pop off some zombie cretins ~


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 6, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Because dogs are not emo. And they are willing to please their masters. I dislike cats aswell they sever no purpose.



Dogs have masters

Cats have companions

I would rather have an equal then someone to command me around any day. Kthx.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Especially kitties >:C


Ouch, my pride.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i like cats more. more independent and they don't drool : <

even though dogs are cool and loyal, cats are awesome, everythign i was gonna say hath been said x3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Wooffle > Kittys

Case closed.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 6, 2008)

Raccoons > Cats > Foxes > Wolfs > Dogs...

Case closed.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ouch, my pride.



*Rubs Silibus' back* It's ok. There are those of us that love cats and don't want to throw them across the room...


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> i like cats more. more independent and they don't drool : <
> 
> even though dogs are cool and loyal, cats are awesome, everythign i was gonna say hath been said x3



I see I'm not the only one who has a pic I've drawn myself as my avatar. Nice.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

I like cats :3 .


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Wolfs > Foxes > Dogs > Cats > Raccoons
> 
> Case closed.


 Fixd


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Foxes, Skunks, Raccoons, Regular Wolves, Werewolves and Dragons case closed. (Period!)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Fixd


no

Wolves > Foxes > Dogs > Raccoons > Cats

hurr


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no
> 
> Wolves > Foxes > Dogs > Raccoons > Cats
> 
> hurr


 Don't forget Werewolves they are the Epic.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Don't forget Werewolves they are the Epic.


they're included in wolves


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> they're included in wolves



No, theres a difference. Werewolves change from humans during their specific phase of the moon. Wolves are always around and don't seek to consume only humans.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> No, theres a difference. Werewolves change from humans during their specific phase of the moon. Wolves are always around and don't seek to consume only humans.


 Mmmm Werewolves.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> No, theres a difference. Werewolves change from humans during their specific phase of the moon. Wolves are always around and don't seek to consume only humans.


no shit sherlock

I meant by this that werewolves are IN the term wolves

instead of writing wolves/werewolves, I wrote wolves, d'uh


> Mmmm Werewolves.


belleh


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Raccoons > Cats > Foxes > Wolfs > Dogs...
> 
> Case closed.



^ This.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> NOBODY TOLD ME OK HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW
> 
> Besides you were terrible and I hated it |:C
> 
> The only good part was that it was practically frotting with Alex.


Hahahahahaha fuck, That's some good shit right there. :')


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no shit sherlock
> 
> I meant by this that werewolves are IN the term wolves
> 
> ...


 Belleh.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no shit sherlock
> 
> I meant by this that werewolves are IN the term wolves
> 
> ...



Well, you have to be specific. You can like Wolves but hate Werewolves or vice-versa.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hahahahahaha fuck, That's some good shit right there. :')


 It most certinaly was


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Belleh.


*pokes it*


> Well, you have to be specific. You can like Wolves but hate Werewolves or vice-versa.


Life's not a cookie


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> *pokes it*
> 
> Life's not a cookie


 *belly Jiggles* 



Like's not a cookie but it is a coockie.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> It most certinaly was


 You know that's never going to happen between us, Right?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know that's never going to happen between us, Right?


 O.O Woa dude. Sorry I'm not into people like you *back away*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay!, I feel so Jolly and happy!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yay!, I feel so Jolly and happy!


 Ahhh Don't worrie.  I'll get you when your drunk.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't drink.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't drink.


you'll be forced then


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

From who?


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

I have this funnel we can use...!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> From who?


my mouth is shut


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> I have this funnel we can use...!


 No.


Cheesewulf said:


> my mouth is shut


 GOOD!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No.
> 
> GOOD!


 Okay then  while you are sleeping then ^.^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Okay then  while you are sleeping then ^.^


we take advantage of the.... surprise... :twisted:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> we take advantage of the.... surprise... :twisted:



SURPRISE BUTTSECHS?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> SURPRISE BUTTSECHS?


more like SURPRISE WE'RE FORCING YOU TO DRINK SO ZANZER CAN BUTTSECKS YOU


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> more like SURPRISE WE'RE FORCING YOU TO DRINK SO ZANZER CAN BUTTSECKS YOU


 OH YEAH BOIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> more like SURPRISE WE'RE FORCING YOU TO DRINK SO ZANZER CAN BUTTSECKS YOU



Details, Details


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Details, Details


someone said I need to be more precise


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> someone said I need to be more precise



Didn't hurt to be, wasn't too important though. But don't get discouraged, it will pay off someday. Unless you loose your teeth because of it XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Okay then  while you are sleeping then ^.^



Chained to the bed obviously...


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

No date of mine has ever complained.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

bozzles said:


> No date of mine has ever complained.



Lol, but I thought you don't date.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, but I thought you don't date.



Hence no-one has complained


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

bozzles said:


> No date of mine has ever complained.





SnowFox said:


> Hence no-one has complained



His logic is undenyable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> we take advantage of the.... surprise... :twisted:


 What do you mean "we"? ):


Cheesewulf said:


> more like SURPRISE WE'RE FORCING YOU TO DRINK SO ZANZER CAN BUTTSECKS YOU


 So much of a surprise. >_>


Zanzer said:


> OH YEAH BOIIIIIIIIII


Hey Kool-Aid Man, GTFO! ):<


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What do you mean "we"? ):
> 
> So much of a surprise. >_>
> 
> Hey Kool-Aid Man, GTFO! ):<


 Your fur looks nice a soft *grooms you*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Gah, Go play with Takumi_L's hair. ):


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gah, Go play with Takumi_L's hair. ):


 Nah.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Nah.



you could play with me instead :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gah, Go *burn* Takumi_L's hair. ):



EFA :3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, but I thought you don't date.



It's not that I don't date, it's just that I've never dated.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3


I _like _Takumi_L's hair. ):<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3



wth does that mean <_<


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wth does that mean <_<



"Edited for accuracy."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

bozzles said:


> "Edited for accuracy."



^ This.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wth does that mean <_<



Ren, you like to confuse people with this, dont you?

___---___
In reference to the actual POINT of the thread(although I answered it one the other one) : I've never been given any serious complaints, I just end up with guys who want more than I'm willing to give... *shrug* 
their loss


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> ^ This.


^this.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Ren, you like to confuse people with this, dont you?



Nope.



mrredfox said:


> ^this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HTH.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nope.




uh-huh.

anywho....what where we talking about?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Ren-Raku said:
> ...



wut?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Lolol. Knew that would bite me in the ass one day :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lolol. Knew that would bite me in the ass one day :3


you loved it


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

But of course.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> OK :] .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gah, Go play with Takumi_L's hair. ):


D:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 6, 2008)

Never done it, more than likely never will.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is the greatest thing ever.



I'm very glad you like it David :] . I wasn't sure which of your characters to use so I went with that coyote character because he worked the best for the pic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Easog said:


> D:



That's one of these "" but backwards.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm very glad you like it David :] . I wasn't sure which of your characters to use so I went with that coyote character because he worked the best for the pic.



<3 <3 <3

So I owe you a blowjob now right?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Definitely not. 

I'm pretty much a complete prick. I'm not romantic nor am I the... paying type (a little bit too greedy). 

Besides, I'd totally eat my significant other's food. :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> So I owe you a blowjob now right?



*cuts in line*

Yes I'm sure you have a queue of people.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> So I owe you a blowjob now right?



As long as you promise to wear that Dr.Who outfit I like :] .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *cuts in line*
> 
> Yes I'm sure you have a queue of people.



>:[


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *cuts in line*
> 
> Yes I'm sure you have a queue of people.



You'd best be joking, nigger.






How much teeth do you like?



Whitenoise said:


> As long as you promise to wear that Dr.Who outfit I like :] .



B-but it's dry clean only D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Rofl David, is that you?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You'd best be joking, nigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D: I Hope your happy no more boobs.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes.  I have a great white sharksona.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> B-but it's dry clean only D:



Oh don't worry David, I don't plan to get any on the suit :[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh don't worry David, I don't plan to get any on the suit :[ .



I'm not sure if I can swallow it all that fast, though. D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

You plan to give it all in his mouth and ass?


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> nor am I the... paying type (a little bit too greedy).


 
I'm always stuck when it comes for paying for stuff. Do I pay for that, or this, go halves, what?

I always dread feeling that if I pay for a considerable amount of stuff, I'll come across as desperate.

Not that the drooling, gaping and semi-psychotic staring doesn't already do this, hehe ~


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Off to bed now, bye guys! XxX


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure if I can swallow it all that fast, though. D:



I have faith in you David, and if worse comes to worse I'll certainly be a  gentleman and pay the dry-cleaning bill :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I have faith in you David, and if worse comes to worse I'll certainly be a  gentleman and pay the dry-cleaning bill :V .



It's a date, then. <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a date, then. <3



 , probably should get to bed now, thank you for the inspiration David :] , hopefully I'll get a little more productive art wise from now on. Later all :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> , probably should get to bed now, thank you for the inspiration David :] , hopefully I'll get a little more productive art wise from now on. Later all :V .



Hooray!  I love your art! <3


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

If you don't want to wait to see good art, you may wish to look at my avatar until he gets back. I drew my own avatar.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> If you don't want to wait to see good art, you may wish to look at my avatar until he gets back. I drew my own avatar.



Wait, I thought you said _good_ art.

PS: I don't care.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, I thought you said _good_ art.
> 
> PS: I don't care.



What don't you like about it?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> I'm always stuck when it comes for paying for stuff. Do I pay for that, or this, go halves, what?
> 
> I always dread feeling that if I pay for a considerable amount of stuff, I'll come across as desperate.
> 
> Not that the drooling, gaping and semi-psychotic staring doesn't already do this, hehe ~


 
Lol. Yeah, I do my best to go halves or pay for the things I ate.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> What don't you like about it?



Everything.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everything.


 
Dude, you are cold. +10 respect points.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everything.



No, seriously. Whats the problem? It's either you don't like us Arctic Foxes or you don't like RE4.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Dude, you are cold. +10 respect points.



\m/



FoxxLegend said:


> No, seriously. Whats the problem? It's either you don't like us Arctic Foxes or you don't like RE4.



I don't care for either, but I don't think that your art is particularly good either.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol. Yeah, I do my best to go halves or pay for the things I ate.



I eat for the things I pay.



FoxxLegend said:


> No, seriously. Whats the problem? It's either you don't like us Arctic Foxes or you don't like RE4.



He yiffs whos remember.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

In a word:

Hell fucking yes.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> No, seriously. Whats the problem? It's either you don't like us Arctic Foxes or you don't like RE4.


 
Or you can assume he doesn't care for the art.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I think I am an ok person to date, I'm just not a very huggy person if you know what I mean ;(


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont know anymore. I could be a good person to date. Im very affectionate and stuff. But I dont know, there are much better people than me to date.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Well, I think I am an ok person to date, I'm just not a very huggy person if you know what I mean ;(



No I don't know what you mean, since hugs are the most awesome free thing in the world.



Silibus said:


> I dont know anymore. I could be a good person to date. Im very affectionate and stuff. But I dont know, there are much better people than me to date.



Don't put yourself down, I'm sure you're not a bad person to date. Oh, 'scuse me for prying and everything, but owing to the emptiness of your signature...Are you and Hanazawa split? :/


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know anymore. I could be a good person to date. Im very affectionate and stuff. But I dont know, there are much better people than me to date.



Yes, there's a lot of them. Now feel bad, really bad. Later GO. GO AND KILL. KILL THE HEATHENS. SLAY THEM WITH FIRE AND SWORD.

Because the conqueror get's all the asses.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Harsh


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> D:


 I _like _Takumi_L's hair. 


FoxxLegend said:


> What don't you like about it?


Any horror game made from capcom sucks.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I _like _ burning Takumi_L's hair.



EFA :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like_ burning_ Ren-Raku's hair.


EFA.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

And I like burning down cities to hear the cries of woman and children and the moaning of the damned as the crawl out of the hellpits.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I _like_ Ren-Raku.



EFA.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I'm back 8)


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh yeah I'm back 8)



You and your fat ass too >.>


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You and your fat ass too >.>


 *smacks his ass* Oh yeah baby


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No I don't know what you mean, since hugs are the most awesome free thing in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't put yourself down, I'm sure you're not a bad person to date. Oh, 'scuse me for prying and everything, but owing to the emptiness of your signature...Are you and Hanazawa split? :/


Yeah... Hana and I broke up...


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yeah... Hana and I broke up...


 AH D: Sorry to here man, I hope things go well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> AH D: Sorry to here man, I hope things go well.


We're still friends.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> We're still friends.


 Ah cool ^.^


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

No drama then? Ah well...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yeah... Hana and I broke up...



Aww *a million and one hugs*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> No drama then? Ah well...


 No Drama > Or i'll sit on you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> No drama then? Ah well...


No drama. 


Ren-Raku said:


> Aww *a million and one hugs*


Thanks.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No drama.



Glad to hear it. (sort of)



Silibus said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome, any time x3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like to hate Ren-Raku.


ETTM


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ETTM



Damn it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh yeah I'm back 8)


oh hai thar


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh hai thar


 8) Hi there Cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> 8) Hi there Cheese.




could you please log on MSN? need your halp :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Help=Roleplay?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Help=Roleplay?


no, else I'd wrote RP :roll:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

It's the first thing that came into my mind.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You're the first thing that came in my mouth.



EFA...Eww!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's the first thing that came into my mind.


 Perv D:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA...Eww!



Don't discuss with people's... err, habits and likings...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA...Eww!


You dumbass, You edited what I said and made what you wanted to said. 


Zanzer said:


> Perv D:


Funny, Just the other day you wanted to rape me. 


szopaw said:


> Don't discuss with people's... err, habits and likings...


?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You dumbass, You edited what I said and made what you wanted to said.



Yep. That's the whole idea.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I think callum is fucking awesome and is great at everything, he is so talented at life <3.



EFA.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You dumbass, You edited what I said and made what you wanted to said.
> 
> Funny, Just the other day you wanted to rape me.
> 
> ?



You noticed only now, after you done it a couple times yourself?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

*eats popcorn* Um... I'm gonna laugh when they close this one for getting off-topic again xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone date me and find out. And yes, I agree with mrredfox over there.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Someone date me and find out. And yes, I agree with mrredfox over there.


ok ill date you



EDIT: k that wasnt great, your terrible to date, please gtfo nao.


no i didnt mean it <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

:O Wonder who else would date me...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone dumber then you, Obv.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Someone dumber then you, Obv.



We have a volunteer!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Pass.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> We have a volunteer!


hurrrr~


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

*shrugs and smiles*

I'm me, like it or hate it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Someone dumber then you, Obv.



Thank you(?)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thank you(?)


i dont somehow think it was a compliment :|


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, the way he worded it makes it seem that he's under the impression that it's not difficult to be dumber than I am. How terribly foolish.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Then you'll never get a date.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Say's who?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

You could always date Cheesewulf.....


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

To answer the thread, sure, why not :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> To answer the thread, sure, why not :3


HEY, the thread is in off topic, your not suppost to answer the question!11


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You could always date Cheesewulf.....


 Yeah he is a nice guy and cute. 


Not like some people.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sits in a box labeled: Available* -_-;


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Sits in a box labeled: Available* -_-;



*scoots over to you in own box: Available but not looking* I talk with j00?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> HEY, the thread is in off topic, your not suppost to answer the question!11



Lol wut?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *scoots over to you in own box: Available but not looking* I talk with j00?


Hello neighbor. I shouldnt be looking, but I cant help but fall for people. -.-;

You?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You could always date Cheesewulf.....



Not being mean, but why? Don't wanna :3



Silibus said:


> *Sits in a box labeled: Available* -_-;



Budge up!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

*sits down with a sign around his neck*

"I need love! Take me home with you!"

Mew? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

*Steps out of the box and walks away* This is becoming a red light district, and im no whore.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Sits in a box labeled: Available* -_-;


hey guys im backm did you save me a seat?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Steps out of the box and walks away* This is becoming a red light district, and im no whore.



I LOL'd....

SO HARD...

OMG...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

*sits in corner* Lonely ._.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *sits in corner* Lonely ._.


its ok, silibus left theres room for one more :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *sits down with a sign around his neck*
> 
> "I need love! Take me home with you!"
> 
> Mew? :3



I thought I already did. Did you escape from the sack before I got you home?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> its ok, silibus left theres room for one more :3


Im still single but im not waiting on a street corner for a date.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im still single but im not waiting on a street corner for a date.


why not? its the only other option :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Yeah he is a nice guy and cute.
> 
> 
> Not like some people.


........Wait? D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> why not? its the only other option :3


Im going to open a clinic now. The timing is just right.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> its ok, silibus left theres room for one more :3


 
O_O;;........ummm *sits in a different box*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't wanna go out with any of you yahoos. >:E


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't wanna go out with any of you yahoos. >:E


well good cause we dont want to go out with you! *walks off with tear trickeling down face*


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I thought I already did. Did you escape from the sack before I got you home?



You didn't wuv me :c You left me in the sack T-T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

So this is now the lonely/single, whore/box thread.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hello neighbor. I shouldnt be looking, but I cant help but fall for people. -.-;
> 
> You?



Meh...well..c I'm technically single..but kinda spoken for, so I'm not looking, but can still kid around with no guilt


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So this is now the lonely/single, whore/box thread.



Whore box : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Box with a hole in it. Case closed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> well good cause we dont want to go out with you! *walks off with tear trickeling down face*


 For fuck sake's, Fine, I'll fucking date you. >:E


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> For fuck sake's, Fine, I'll fucking date you. >:E


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Drama drama drama...It's like "I'm a Celebrity, I can't believe it's not butter!"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> "I'm a Celebrity, I can't believe it's not butter!"



what is this? ive had it with you and your shinanigans!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


>


 D: Fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm ready to dump you. ):<


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> You didn't wuv me :c You left me in the sack T-T



I'm sorry, I can be forgetful sometimes. Please don't hate me :'(
I'd abduct you any time


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm ready to dump you. ):<


WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS, YOU HAVE BROKEN MY HEART FOR THE LAST TIME D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

Then don't act like a dumbass! D:<


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

sorry.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I'm sorry, I can be forgetful sometimes. Please don't hate me :'(
> I'd abduct you any time



Nobody would ever hate you.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nobody would ever hate you.



People do ...I think


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> sorry.


 Your new nickname is Impact's Shota. Got that?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your new nickname is Impact's Shota. Got that?


got it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> People do ...I think



Those people need shaking up. I don't hate you :3 <3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nobody would ever hate you.



Chris Roberts would.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Chris Roberts would.


yeah he probably would. wait whos chris roberts


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah he probably would. wait whos chris roberts



^ This.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Ready to do my part in getting you the fuck out.
> 
> Also, I'd be questioning how much of it was 'acting'.



Does this count as hate?

also:


			
				mrredfox said:
			
		

> wait whos chris roberts



^this


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Woah, why does Xaeron want you out?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Woah, why does Xaeron want you out?


He doesnt. He loves all of us.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Kthx, I'm really confuzzled now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Kthx, I'm really confuzzled now.


My mission is complete. Returning back to base.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My mission is complete. Returning back to base.



How do you make a cat go "Woof"? *pours petroleum on Silibus and lights it* "WOOF!"


----------



## wettfox (Dec 8, 2008)

afterwords he would say ouch i guess


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How do you make a cat go "Woof"? *pours petroleum on Silibus and lights it* "WOOF!"


 
Nuuuu!  D:  *breaks out the fire hose*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How do you make a cat go "Woof"? *pours petroleum on Silibus and lights it* "WOOF!"



That's hydrogen. Gasoline goes "WHOOSH"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nuuuu!  D:  *breaks out the fire hose*


My savior!! I am in your debt.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> That's hydrogen. Gasoline goes "WHOOSH"





Silibus said:


> My savior!! I am in your debt.



Too late.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Too late.


Too bad you only killed my double.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Too bad you only killed my double.


 *sit on you* I got the other one!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *sit on you* I got the other one!



*sits on you* I got the sitter!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *sits on you* I got the sitter!


 *hugs Kitten* I hugged the sitter!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *hugs Kitten* I hugged the sitter!



*mews* Ahhhh! I'm under attack! *struggles futility* x3


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

i dont know... maybe and maybe not...


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *mews* Ahhhh! I'm under attack! *struggles futility* x3


 *tightens grips* ahaha


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

I <3 burning hydrogen.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I <3 burning hydrogen.


 

Is my name burning hydrogen? :3


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think so, your names Ren-Raku *(FoxxLegend) Scolds himself for being so literal...*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Is my name burning hydrogen? :3



Not unless you're parents are some weird chemistry obsessed hippies 

Oh and Hi <3

EDIT: is it me or is your user title broke? the html code is showing &lt;


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Not unless you're parents are some weird chemistry obsessed hippies
> 
> Oh and Hi <3
> 
> EDIT: is it me or is your user title broke? the html code is showing &lt;


 

Nah, my parents aren't THAT odd :3

Hello there <3<3<3<3<3

And yes, it's broken, thanks for letting me know. *goes to fix it*


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> And yes, it's broken, thanks for letting me know. *goes to fix it*



You have that kind of power?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Ren, if your parents are at all odd, I'd like to hear what they thought/said when you came out to them (if you came out to them).


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> You have that kind of power?


 
Yep, you have that power too :3 <3



FoxxLegend said:


> Hey Ren, if your parents are at all odd, I'd like to hear what they thought/said when you came out to them (if you came out to them).


 
Well, my dad had a 4 hour long argument with me, and just wouldn't drop it no matter how much I protested, involving several points of him telling me that it's not possible that I am gay, so I told him I'm not gay, I'm bisexual. This happened over and over, and it got stuck in his mind that he thinks that I think I'm gay...So eventually I got pissed off and went to bed, and later on he goes to bed, shortly before my mother does. I wake up the next morning, to find my mother comes downstairs and walks towards me in a shaky mood, and says to me "Dad told me what you two were arguing about. He said that you think you...Well, that you might be gay." So I just get up and tell her "Well he's wrong, I don't think that." And it's not been mentioned since. So I'm in the position where I know my sexuality, I'm bisexual, but my parents think that I think I might be gay. 'Tard is the word I search for, where is it?

ETA: My dad practically forced me to tell him, even after I said nearly 50 times that I don't want to say the reason I'm down because it's very personal to me.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yep, you have that power too :3 <3




totally didn't realize what u ment


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> totally didn't realize what u ment


 

To change user title.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yep, you have that power too :3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hides under a blanket* I never want to tell my parents . Once they just came right out and asked me if I was gay and I told them no.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

i swear my parents think im already gay... even though im not >< lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> *hides under a blanket* I never want to tell my parents . Once they just came right out and asked me if I was gay and I told them no.



That's exactly what I wanted to do. Pisses me off that he just wouldn't drop the subject, so I eventually had to give in and tell him. Bastard.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to do. Pisses me off that he just wouldn't drop the subject, so I eventually had to give in and tell him. Bastard.



Poor Ren-y *hug* What made him ask in the first place?
Is he one of those annoying types that thinks you fancy every male you meet?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i swear my parents think im already gay... even though im not >< lol


 So your bi then, Right?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Poor Ren-y *hug* What made him ask in the first place?
> Is he one of those annoying types that thinks you fancy every male you meet?



Cheers for the hug *returns hugs* <3Snowy<3 Well, I was walking past him with the vacuum cleaner in my hand (as you do) and I had a long look on my face since I had my mind on Steve (A guy I fell in love with, though he's hetero...) and he asked me what the matter was. So I told him that it's nothing, and walked out the room. He then followed and asked me to tell him what the matter was as I was plugging the vacuum cleaner in (as you do) and once again I told him it's nothing, and that it's not important. At this point, he shut the lounge door and pushed the vacuum cleaner out of my hands and told me that he's not going to drop the matter until I was happy. So I told him that if I smiled would he drop it, and he then went on to say that it's his job to keep the family happy, and if I'm unhappy, then he's failing his job. So a further 3 hours of this went on with me telling him nothing, and him continuing to press the matter, despite me telling him to drop it, that I wasn't going to tell him, it's personal to me etc. over 50 times all told. After this, my mum needed to kitchen to cook dinner, so I unplugged the vacuum cleaner (as you do) and put it away, coming out of the hallway to find that my dad was sitting on the sofa opposite the armchair, and indicated me to sit. He'd already brought me to tears several times already by this point. He then continued with his "You are going to tell me whether you like it or not." sort of attitude, so I just figured that if I'm ever gonna get any sleep ever, I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and tell him whether he liked it or not. So a further hour of discreet questioning...More prying into my brain like a vulture at the corpse, and eventually got me to say. Using questions such as "So both you and Steve are heterosexual men?" *me shakes head* "So Steve's gay?" *me shakes head* "So you're both straight then?" *me shakes head* "Are you...are you a heterosexual man?" *me shakes head (as you do)* "So you're gay?" *me shakes head (see a pattern?)* "So you're both heterosexual men?" *me shakes head* "But...Well, let me explain why it's highly unlikely that you're gay..." etc. He just doesn't grasp onto the real world...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> So your bi then, Right?



He's straight as a die. Exactly what is so straight about a die eludes me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2008)

Then why are we dating? Fuck..


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Cheers for the hug *returns hugs* <3Snowy<3 Well, I was walking past him with the vacuum cleaner in my hand (as you do) and I had a long look on my face since I had my mind on Steve (A guy I fell in love with, though he's hetero...) and he asked me what the matter was. So I told him that it's nothing, and walked out the room. He then followed and asked me to tell him what the matter was as I was plugging the vacuum cleaner in (as you do) and once again I told him it's nothing, and that it's not important. At this point, he shut the lounge door and pushed the vacuum cleaner out of my hands and told me that he's not going to drop the matter until I was happy. So I told him that if I smiled would he drop it, and he then went on to say that it's his job to keep the family happy, and if I'm unhappy, then he's failing his job. So a further 3 hours of this went on with me telling him nothing, and him continuing to press the matter, despite me telling him to drop it, that I wasn't going to tell him, it's personal to me etc. over 50 times all told. After this, my mum needed to kitchen to cook dinner, so I unplugged the vacuum cleaner (as you do) and put it away, coming out of the hallway to find that my dad was sitting on the sofa opposite the armchair, and indicated me to sit. He'd already brought me to tears several times already by this point. He then continued with his "You are going to tell me whether you like it or not." sort of attitude, so I just figured that if I'm ever gonna get any sleep ever, I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and tell him whether he liked it or not. So a further hour of discreet questioning...More prying into my brain like a vulture at the corpse, and eventually got me to say. Using questions such as "So both you and Steve are heterosexual men?" *me shakes head* "So Steve's gay?" *me shakes head* "So you're both straight then?" *me shakes head* "Are you...are you a heterosexual man?" *me shakes head (as you do)* "So you're gay?" *me shakes head (see a pattern?)* "So you're both heterosexual men?" *me shakes head* "But...Well, let me explain why it's highly unlikely that you're gay..." etc. He just doesn't grasp onto the real world...



lol sounds liek hes in denail D:



Perverted Impact said:


> So your bi then, Right?


 
in the poll i chose "male and dont know"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> lol sounds liek hes in denail D:
> 
> 
> 
> in the poll i chose "male and don't! Noooooooooo!"



Yeah, I think so too. Oh, and efa.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> ...text...



He sounds more understanding than my parents. But that bit with the "so you're straight?"...no..."so you're gay?....no...."so you're straight?" sounds SOOO like my dad. *growl* stupid annoying repetitive questions.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah, I think so too. Oh, and efa.


wut


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> in the poll i chose "male and dont know"



I would choose "male & don't care what you are, ....with a pinch of whorish tenancies" but I keep it suppressed well


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

oh yeah i remember, im a sexsexual :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> He sounds more understanding than my parents. But that bit with the "so you're straight?"...no..."so you're gay?....no...."so you're straight?" sounds SOOO like my dad. *growl* stupid annoying repetitive questions.



He may be more understanding, but I no longer like him. Plus he's always moody, having a chip at me at every possible moment, and loses his temper over the smallest things. Like a popped yolk when frying an egg. If that happens, kiss your happiness goodbye for the day. Grr...So what do you think your parents would say if they knew?



mrredfox said:


> oh yeah i remember, im a sexsexual :3



Yeah, you and your toaster fetishes.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He may be more understanding, but I no longer like him. Plus he's always moody, having a chip at me at every possible moment, and loses his temper over the smallest things. Like a popped yolk when frying an egg. If that happens, kiss your happiness goodbye for the day. Grr...So what do you think your parents would say if they knew?



Yeah my dad is moody too and has a go at me over something at every opportunity. I really don't know how they'd react. I don't think they'd go crazy or anything, but it's pretty much guaranteed they'll react in the most annoying way possible even if they try to be "understanding". They get their own ideas about things then take them to be fact and I think they tend to believe the stereotypes, so... it would probably just be constant awkwardness and annoying comments. I'd rather be permanently moved out first.

Or I could just make it interesting and let them catch us "at it" *wink wink*
that should shut them up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Ooh, I like the sound of that invitation :3 We'll have to make a habit of letting them catch us "at it" over and over again, that way they'll get over it quicker :3 Whereabouts do you live btw? If you don't mind me asking that is xxx If your parents tried being understanding, would it be more the going out of their way to make you feel good about yourself so much that you'd dislike them, or that they'd just ignore that side of you forever?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

sexsexual


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

He's actually redfoxsexual.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Ooh, I like the sound of that invitation :3 We'll have to make a habit of letting them catch us "at it" over and over again, that way they'll get over it quicker :3 Whereabouts do you live btw? If you don't mind me asking that is xxx If your parents tried being understanding, would it be more the going out of their way to make you feel good about yourself so much that you'd dislike them, or that they'd just ignore that side of you forever?



I don't think it'd be either, especially trying to make me feel good. I'd imagine them to just totally get the wrong idea of how I'd want them to react and just bring it into conversation when there's no need to talk about it, or just make it embarrassing. Like if I want to go meet up with a friend(s) they would assume there was something going on. Which they have sort of done before, like I went to meet a friend a few months ago who had moved away and I was going to stay the night at his place. When I got back they were asking things like "does he have a girlfriend? where did you sleep? did you sleep in his room? did you sleep on the floor?"

FOR FUCK'S SAKE JUST SHUT UP!

...and how specifically did you want to know where I live? I'm kinda paranoid about posting it on the internet for everyone to see forever, but I'll tell you in PM if you like.

P.S. I'm going to bed now-ish.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I don't think it'd be either, especially trying to make me feel good. I'd imagine them to just totally get the wrong idea of how I'd want them to react and just bring it into conversation when there's no need to talk about it, or just make it embarrassing. Like if I want to go meet up with a friend(s) they would assume there was something going on. Which they have sort of done before, like I went to meet a friend a few months ago who had moved away and I was going to stay the night at his place. When I got back they were asking things like "does he have a girlfriend? where did you sleep? did you sleep in his room? did you sleep on the floor?"
> 
> FOR FUCK'S SAKE JUST SHUT UP!
> 
> ...



Woah, that's really creepy of them to ask such questions. Even if anything did happen (here's me immediately assuming it didn't) why would it be any of their business? Oh, and I just wondered what city :3 And if you see this before you go sleep, g'night xxx <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2008)

No nothing happened, he's a real slob of a straighty boy and one of the most homophobic people I know =)

Night <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

*I like SnowFox*



SnowFox said:


> No nothing happened, he's a real slob of a straighty boy and one of the most homophobic people I know =)
> 
> Night <3



Teehee, I had to laugh when I saw what you said about him :3 I'm guessing you've not come out to him, or else you'd not been staying, hehe. G'night <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

*Throws in the towel*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

*wipes forehead with towel* Thanks!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm off to bed, so good night FAF!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Sleep well.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

night 500get?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 21, 2015)

.


----------

